# Northern motorhome show



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

just going through the rally programe and came across the 
northern motorhome show is this the one previously held at pickering or
a new one being held at knutsford showground


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I understand this is the Warners one that was at Pickering and previously York.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*Northern Motorcaravan Show*

Hi jetski

As paulmold says this is the show that has been held at Pickering for the last two years.

No idea why it has changed venue but we will still be holding a rally there as usual, full details in the rally listing for anyone who hasn't seen it:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=267


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> No idea why it has changed venue


I think they decided that Pickering Lincoln and Peterborough were all on the Eastern side of the country and there was no major show in the North West.

Shame for us, we enjoyed our rallies at Pickering, a bit silly going to this one as we only live 7 miles away 

Trevor


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

trevorf said:


> > No idea why it has changed venue
> 
> 
> I think they decided that Pickering Lincoln and Peterborough were all on the Eastern side of the country and there was no major show in the North West.
> ...


Hi Trevor

Yes mate a bit close to home,but think of the company,and not as far to travel,and you might flog some of them heaters
see you there,hopefully,maybe.

George
:lol: :lol:


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Northern? a Joke!*

It's 155 miles from Durham!
Really Northern!
Twice as far south as York!
Please have the decency to rename it at least !
The Scottish show is nearer for me! Certainly won't be going for the first time ever!
Barry


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We've got a 220 mile drive SOUTH, to get the the NORTHERN show :? 
Wish i was just 7 miles away.

So, apart from the Glasgow show (where motorhomes have minimal representation), the least distance we need to go to get to a show is 220 miles.

Ah well, that's the price we pay for living on the edge of some wonderful camping places up here in Scotland


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Well for the first time ever we will be visiting the Northern and Southern Motorhomeshows :lol: 

We have to drive north to both about 215 miles to the northern one and about 45 to the Southern.

I suspect that the cost of the venue is more important to the show organisers than how far north or south it is :roll: :roll:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

clianthus said:


> I suspect that the cost of the venue is more important to the show organisers than how far north or south it is :roll: :roll:


You've got a fair point there. And you can't blame the organisers for doing that.

I think these show rallies offer excellent VFM. Approx. £38 for 4 nights camping, including entry into the show each day. Optional entertainment if you want it. Often on Bank Holiday Weekends. Great company. FAB!


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Northern Motorcaravan Show*



clianthus said:


> Hi jetski
> No idea why it has changed venue


As far as I can work out the reason is down to the fact the owners of the Pickering show ground has decided not to hold any more shows except the steam rally.

This is what I have heard BUT I could not swear to it

Jim :roll: :roll:


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Northern Motorcaravan Show*



JimM said:


> As far as I can work out the reason is down to the fact the owners of the Pickering show ground has decided not to hold any more shows except the steam rally.
> 
> This is what I have heard BUT I could not swear to it
> 
> Jim :roll: :roll:


Be an opportunity for you to return the mallet Jim 

Cheers Alan

ps Sue sends her love.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Just been browsing through this thread, can someone tell me(before i look at a map) where the hell Knutsford is.

Really enjoyed the shows at Pickering, lovely place and atmosphere, we are also in county durham, thats a real shame to find this out.  

I,m sure there are places further north that the organisers could have got cheap, if that is their main criteria.

Paul.


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

junction 19 on the m6 in cheshire about 20 miles from manchester


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

jetski said:


> junction 19 on the m6 in cheshire about 20 miles from manchester


Cheers for that jetski.

Much,much further for us to go now, oh well, we've planned for Peterborough in 2010 so at least we have that one to look forward to. 

Paul.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

coppo said:


> jetski said:
> 
> 
> > junction 19 on the m6 in cheshire about 20 miles from manchester
> ...


When you say County Duham, I have assumed, probably wrongly, that you may be somewhere near Durham. Distance from Durham to Peterborough Show 172 miles - distance from Durham to Cheshire Show 142 miles. I know it's not exactly Pickering but perhaps it's closer than you thought.
I made a similar assumption that the Welsh Show at Chepstow would be closer than Peterborough as I live in North Wales but no, because of the route to Chepstow, Peterborough is closer. I am lucky with the switch from Pickering to Cheshire, this is closer than any of them.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

paulmold said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > jetski said:
> ...


Yes you've got a point, but Pickering(previously York) is much closer, and being from Yorkshire i always liked the shows there.

Paul.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Why all this argument over distances,you're motorhomers -unless you were thinking of going by pushbike!!!
Cheshire is North West England,although some Southern geographically dyslexic numptys refer to anywhere North of Watford as 'THE NORTH'. Any how whats the beef,is it over semantics or don't you think it should be in Cheshire?
The chosen site annually hosts probably the largest agricultural show in the Country and also has very good transport links,which is more than Pickering had.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes we are all motorhomers, your right.

When your working fulltime though and really busy its nice to have at least one show/event thats not far away. your view would be great if we were retired, nice leisurely drive down etc.

Its probably the southern brigade who have complained, hence where it is now.

Paul.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Well I am dead chuffed York was a fair way for us but we stopped when it moved to Pickering. The southern ones are also too far for us this new location will be a short hop for us after work @2 hours so we will be booking and making the most of the show.

I suppose we just have to take it as it comes this will be the first show we have been to in years, so I for one thank the organisers :wink: 

Happy New Year!! :lol:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

It will be the same for me Less of a hassle after work. why all this bias to the South anyway its hell for traffic. I have a friend in Dover and in the time it takes me to drive South from home (nr Chester) to the Dartford crossing,he is only just coming onto the M1. Look at the maps,I have driven further.


----------

